# Introducing Teresa



## LittleFlower (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi! The forum topic is "Introduce Yourself" so here I am. I have been sailing for a while, but just bought a NorSea which I now live on with my cat, Dory. Now the real fun begins! Can't wait to go cruising this summer. For now, winter in Mass. 
Teresa
Sailing, Simplicity, and the Pursuit of Happiness


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Greetings,

What are you doing for heat? The previous owner of our boat was a gal who lived onboard for 13 years in the PNW. We continue to sail year round, but geez, it gets a little cold in the winter.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Hay!

Welcome!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Teresa.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome aboard Teresa


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Where are the pics ( Making up for the AFOC slackers!) 

Seriously, welcome to Sailnet...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard. After a quick perusal of your blog, I have to ask if you have fully thought through "the simple life"? I raise this point because of your quandary over using a motor on your dink. Is not riding a bike, a step up in convenience from walking? Are not the lines and sails on your boat, a step up from the simple use of manila/hemp and canvas?

I don't raise the point to belittle or ridicule in any way (you may notice I didn't even mention the computer you are using). I simply seek to encourage you to question yourself more fully on your journey of self-discovery. If I may be somewhat presumptuous, your real choice seems to lie in how simple of a life, not merely a simple life. To put it another way, one need not lead a primitive life, to live a simple life.

Three years ago, I set my plan to cruise into motion. Time, circumstance and experience has altered many of my preconceptions and expectations. Some positively, some negatively. So I guess what I'm trying to say is not to too frimly wed yourself to a dogmatic type of view, but to find an attitude that moves and flows with the currents of your life, much as your boat does with wind and tide.

In any event, best of luck on your journey. I don't doubt you'll find it rewarding.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Welcome........


----------



## astraeus (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard.

Stay warm this winter.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Hey Theresa, 

all I can say regarding your plans is "far out". You sure seem to have a lot of integrity. The best of luck to you, and be sure to use some of your car sale proceeds to buy a bubbler system!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Best of luck on your journey.


----------



## LittleFlower (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you all for encouraging me and welcoming me to sailnet. And a special thanks to PBzeer who took the time to put thought into commenting on my blog and journey. 
PBzeer: I agree with what you are saying! There are varying degrees of "simple living" and that is the best part of this movement. Individuals can choose their priorities, which will be wonderfully diverse. I've made no specific rules for the life I am striving toward. The reason I chose to live without the car and dinghy motor...well, I just don't need them! Besides they cost too much and I need the exercise more. Ahh...but the computer, yes...not interested in parting with that. I find too much pleasure in writing. 
Teresa


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice to hear you're approaching it all with an open, and, flexible attitude. Bodes well for your journeys ahead.


----------



## LittleFlower (Jul 1, 2008)

PBzeer. I have been getting a lot of responses to my blog about simple living. People can be very rude sometimes, but I thought of your post when I started receiving these emails. And I thought, why can't people just say whats on their mind, but in a kind way like PBzeer. Anyway, I posted a new post on my blog about it...wondering what "simple living" actually means. (http://sailingsimplicity.com). Perhaps people's comments will lead me to a clear and succinct definition....but I think its not likely. Still, I am looking forward to the response. 
Teresa


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Believe in yourself, and it doesn't matter what anyone else believes. To steal from the Moody Blues, "Face miles of trials, with smiles." The biggest key to living simply, is to live to your own satisfaction, not that of others.

Hoping you're keeping warm up there.

Ok, popped over to the blog and it prompts a few comments.

No matter WHAT you do in life, it is the WHY that is the foundation. It can be easy to fool ourselves with a surface why, without really touching on the real why. (These are observations on life, not you in particular) Because, very often, there is a why for the why we think we know. That though, doesn't mean you have to get all tied up in introspection, trying to find some fundamental truth in the universe. Mostly, it's about self honesty.

When people ask me what my plan is, I tell them, quite simply, there is no plan beyond trying to be where the weather is nice. It's not about how simply you can live, or if you follow some blueprint that says you're living simply, it's about living a life you enjoy. Or, as some might say, "Living your Dream". Happiness will come more from attitude, than action, because without a bright and optimistic attitude, our actions tend to not take us in as positive a direction as we would want.

All of this, just to say, don't overthink it, just do it


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

*Welcome to the asylum *


----------



## LittleFlower (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello! Some of you were asking about my winter plans. I posted some pictures on my blog of the frame for the winter cover. 
Teresa
Sailing, Simplicity, and the Pursuit of Happiness


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Teresa:

Welcome to Sailnet. I hope you find happiness in your new life. For me, boats are magical, and living aboard, even when it's cold and uncomfortable, is warm and comforting... It just feels right, somehow....

At any rate, we're glad to have you with us. Keep in touch and let us know how you are doing. We're definitely on your side.

Stay warm,

David


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

LittleFlower said:


> Hello! Some of you were asking about my winter plans. I posted some pictures on my blog of the frame for the winter cover.
> Teresa
> Sailing, Simplicity, and the Pursuit of Happiness


Go Teresa!

Don't be a stranger...!

All the best,
Craig


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

Henry David Thoreau lasted less than two and 1/2 years in a shanty fewer than two miles from his wealthy friends and family.

Yet, he emerged famous and a better man!!

I think...

I'll enjoy reading your adventure!!


----------



## LittleFlower (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello again. I have another picture of the winter cover. Its on today's post titled "Turn Up the Heat" on my blog. 
Teresa
Sailing, Simplicity, and the Pursuit of Happiness


----------



## ChuckA (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Teresa, I'm new here at SailNet today. It sounds like you're set for a very cool (but hopefully not freezing) adventure. How did the winter cover stand up with the snow last week? I checked on your blog, and I like the design. It sounds like you are quickly building a strong following there. 
Best,
ChuckA


----------



## LittleFlower (Jul 1, 2008)

My winter cover has held up well, thank you for asking. It droops a bit when the snow is heavy, but I brush it off. The cover isn't exactly the right size, but I borrowed it so I don't want to alter it. I'm hoping to be in a warmer climate next winter, so I won't need a cover. Thanks for asking!
Teresa
Sailing, Simplicity, and the Pursuit of Happiness


----------



## LittleFlower (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello everyone. Once again I'm writing for advice. I've had a lot of help from these forums, and I hope that the few times I've replied to a thread have been just as helpful.

I'm curious to know what important things I need to do this winter/spring to my boat to maintain it. I have a long list (posted on my blog) of things I think I need to do, and things I would like to do...but I'm worried that I may be missing something important. Any suggestions?

Teresa
Sailing, Simplicity, and the Pursuit of Happiness


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Teresa: There is only one guarantee in cruising ....it won't be what you thought !

Dirt People Scare Me


----------



## LittleFlower (Jul 1, 2008)

HELLO!!!! I'M SAILING! Woooo Hooo! No longer at the dock. No more frost on the deck. No more shoveling the snow off my boat. Summer has come and gone, but I'm headed south for the winter. I'm on my way.
Teresa
Sailing, Simplicity, and the Pursuit of Happiness


----------



## LittleFlower (Jul 1, 2008)

HELLO!!!! I'M SAILING! Woooo Hooo! No longer at the dock. No more frost on the deck. No more shoveling the snow off my boat. Summer has come and gone, but I'm headed south for the winter. I'm on my way.
Teresa
Sailing, Simplicity, and the Pursuit of Happiness


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Congratulations !! Go Girl!


----------



## bmccuej (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Teresa,

I am new to sail net and live in MA too, great way to start in with a cool forum!!!!

Welcome!!!


----------



## Garffin (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome to Sn


----------

